# selling embroidery designs - money to be made?



## lexiandlala (Oct 19, 2009)

I have an opportunity to start selling embroidery designs online, a website, etsy, ebay maybe.
I have a partner doing all the digitizing and I am proving the art.
my question is, is there money to be made in selling designs? there are so many sites out there. I think our designs are unique from what I've seen, does anyone else do this that can offer any advice to get started?


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

Test it. Who knows if it will work. Setup a basic website selling designs and buy some advertising. If people try to buy them it is a go. If they dont, bury it and your loss is limited to $500 or so...


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Send a design or two to industry influencers and ask them for feedback. It's not just your artwork but the quality of the digitzing that will determine whether you have a product that anyone will want to buy.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

contact www.emblibrary.com and www.embroiderydesigns.com. From what I can see they are a reseller so you would get a commission from each sale and you don't have to do anything.


----------

